# My New Ride



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Got the new Nautic Star in yesterday, it's been a long seven weeks. Dad and I are ready to get back on the lake and chase some whites and stripers. Hope to see y'all out there and thanks to all the 2coolers that helped me make my decision.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congratulations! 
It is beautiful, and I believe a very high quality.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice!! Congrats.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sweet ride, I like those Nautic Stars.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice boat. Congrats

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice! I almost got one.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Styling! That's a fine boat, going to be hard to slime it down!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You have excellent taste sir!


----------



## BassCatDrew (May 28, 2013)

Congrats buddy! Can't wait to go slime it all up!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful. When will it be on the lake?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice rig, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow !!! that is nice .I have a older one and I love it. I have been thinking about a newer and bigger boat I sure hope I don't see yours out their Close up that will put me over the edge for sure. Lol.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice and I bought one earlier in year and love it. Go catch some fish


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice boat!

Redexpress, can you come over to my house and make my garage look like yours!!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice rig! My buddy Jeff who guides on LL (striperaddictionsfishing.com) has one and it's a super nice boat!


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

redexpress said:


> You have excellent taste sir!


You too. Man you must have an extra deep garage, mine barely fits in my old man's 30' deep metal building.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweet rig !! If I ever get out of the bass boat stage that would be my choice


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

BassCatDrew said:


> Congrats buddy! Can't wait to go slime it all up!


Thanks bud, won't be long and we will have it smelling like a fishing boat.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

FishNJeremy said:


> Beautiful. When will it be on the lake?


Thanks Jeremy. Hopefully Saturday before Labor day I have to work this Saturday and work at the dove lease Sunday.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new fishing rig!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow!

Nice boat.

Nice garage.

And I think I see a corvette badge in the foreground so nice car too.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

What kind of floor is that in the garage?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

UnclePoPo said:


> Very nice boat!
> 
> Redexpress, can you come over to my house and make my garage look like yours!!


X2!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

The NauticStar barely fits, well the trailer barely fits. I think the garage is 28ft deep. I asked Reynolds Marine how much a swing tongue would reduce the length. "Oh about 20 or 22 inches" ABOUT? So I was worried about it fitting when I brought it home. But with the tongue folded, it fits, barely. And the windshield and bar clear the 8ft tall garage door. 
That's Sherwin Williams solvent based concrete stain.
Yes, that is the grill of the redexpress.
Sorry about hijacking.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sweet! I wish my garage looked like that.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very, very, nice!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome boat!! Those boats really look good on the water.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Beautiful boat. Congrats!!!


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

